# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA(TRUJILLO) VARIEDAD SALCEDO-INIA

## ONESIMO

SALUDOS CORDIALES A TODOS LOS AGRICULTORES DE LA COSTA. 
Bueno en este foro quisiera discutir el tema "El cultivo de quinua blanca en la costa".Hoy me llamo  un cliente si se podía cultivar las costas de la región Libertad. Bueno en Trujillo ya se han cultivado, pero vale hacer una observación y recomendación con respecto a la densidad de siembra y frecuencia de riego. Como sabemos la variedad SACEDO es una variedad precoz, y hay probabilidad de ser atacado por el famoso "mildiu", pero este se puede controlar con la densidad de siembra y serios criterios durante el raleo, luego con respecto al agua, la quinua no es de agua.Es como si cultivara algodón, solo necesita agua hasta formar 4 hojas verdaderas luego en la floración y llenado de grano. Pero se necesita de mucho cuidado para cortar el agua, ya que si nos excedemos en agua , la planta iniciara de nuevo un su metabolismo de crecimiento foliar disminuyendo así la traslocacion de nutrientes al os granos(fisiología vegetal).
Si consideramos estos temas habrá mayor probabilidad de obtener mayor rendimiento por ha.
Bueno quisiera sus comentarios o preguntas al respecto, con la finalidad de optimizar el rendimiento del cultivo de la quinua en la costa.
Vale decir un consejo personal es sembrar la quinua a mediados del invierno.
Nota: La semilla que se debe sembrar en la costa debe ser una semilla que haya sido dañado externamente, pues hay semillas baratas que han sido trillado , por consiguiente , habrá problemas sanitarios y de germinación.  *atte.**
Ing. Onesimo* _Gerente  de ventas  de semilla de quinua_
de la empresa* Maranatha Perú* contacto llamar al *986577531 *    o  escribir al ones.peru@gmail.com jr. José Osores 716 Chota CajamarcaTemas similares: SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALDEDO INIA PARA COSTA ? Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana

----------


## evaskez

Cierto, el problema de la variedad Salcedo Inbia es que es muy sensible a Mildiu, al menos esa fue mi observaci{on en Trujillo. Cerro Blanco. La densidad fue de 20 plantas por metro lineal, el ataque de mildiu fue arrazador, aprox 80 % de la planta con hojas amarillas y caidas de las mismas. Tener mucho cuidado, talvez en la zona no prospera esta variedad la cual deberiamos ver otras opciones varietales. 
saludos

----------


## ONESIMO

GRACIAS POR SU OBSERVACIÓN.
BUENO SE PUEDE RECOMENDAR LA VARIEDAD PASANKALLE, PARA ESTA ZONA DE LA COSTA.

----------


## riveza79

la variedad Hualhuas creada por la universidad nacional del centro, es mas resistente al mildiu, en costa, deberían probar con esta semilla. 
Atte. 
Richard Vega
cel 9499436676

----------


## Gustavo leonidas

correcto la variedad salcedo es afectada muy fuertemente por el mildiu, pero es controlable, cuando se hace el repaso del agua aprox. a los 3 meses( mi caso) note que el mildiu se acrecentó mas, por ello es recomendable que se de un remojo muy controlado. se sembró 20-25 plantas por metro lineal. para el mildiu se aplico acrobac y nativo. los cuales dieron buenos resultados..

----------

